# 65 GTO Air Blower, Dash Cushion problems



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everybody !

First of all i'm French, so sorry for my english.

I'm in the process of restoration of my Gto.

I presented it a few years back on the forum . I was in Mexico... now in France.

1/ First problem, first picture in order to understand.

https://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=114657&thumb=1

My problem ! I think the car was original equiped with A/C. Ex-"Mechanic" threw A/C it because it was heavy....

I just want to be able to have ventilation in the car .. In order to defrost etc... 

I have a missing panel in the coil (passenger side ), i was thinking of fabricating a plate with a circular entry in order to connect the outlet of the blower ? 

If someone has an idea im all ears open. Im in france and already spent more than 2500 euros in engine parts... So if it was a diy solution it would be great...

2 / Second problem 

I cant take the pading of the dashboard out. Its cracked.....

I unscrew the three nuts 2 on passenger and one on driver side. Do i have to pull very hard or did i miss something ? Im struggling and didn t found any resource. I have a restoration book, but i feel its weak and missing a lot of info.

I feel its blocking in the area of clusters....

https://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=114659&thumb=1


Thanks in advance guys !


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

el_papelitos said:


> Hi everybody !
> 
> First of all i'm French, so sorry for my english.
> 
> ...


The dash pad has three screws that screw into the bottom of the dash pad and thread into the cluster housing right above the gauge cluster. You'll have to remove those and the pad will come out. Be careful, because now the housing holding the gauges is loose now and may fall forward.


----------



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Joe im going to try it !!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, your car had factory AC. You can get a non-AC heater core/blower housing and go that way, or, what I would do (it is a 1965 GTO, and a classic) is get a Vintage Air air conditioning system and install it. It is a complete kit, and you will have brand new, working AC and heat. I was in France in '89 and saw ZERO Pontiacs, and one old Cadillac in Paris...that was it! Good luck. Remember, restoring this car/repairing this car won't be cheap, but every penny you spend will be worth it in the long run.


----------

